# Another Newbie!!



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Hello All,

Just registered this morning. Have been looking for a TT since spring. Finally found the one - a 2006 31RQS. Picking it up Sat. My wife and I got a lot of good info from this site which helped our decision once we saw the floor plan.

Wife likes the white! I like the room for the kids, their friends, and us.

Looking forward to a change in lifestyle come spring 2006!! This is our 1st TT.
Only rented/borrowed in the past.

Will send a followup of our setup after the PDI and trek home this weekend.








Madmaccm.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

action Congratulations on your new Outback,Yes we love pictures








Welcome to the site too. We also surfed and lurked before we started shopping. it was very helpful and a lot of fun too.
We went on a Mich Fall Rally last weekend, wow was it nice. We met 2 other Outbacker families and are now working to put another Rally or two together for spring and summer.
Have fun camping.
Jan


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks !

Jan+Bill. We look forward to doing the same. I'll see what I can do for the pics. Looks like we'll be picking it up in the rain.

Madmaccm


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Madmaccm,

Congratulations on the new Outback and welcome to this awsome site. Know you are going to love both


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Congrats Madmaccm








Hope all goes well with your PDI and delivery Saturday!
Welcome, and enjoy that new toy!


----------



## lilmismajik (Sep 29, 2005)

Congratulations!! That is quite ironic as we too are picking up our new 31RQS 2006 on the same day! However we live in NJ! Just out of curiosity....what is your TV and hitch type??? This is our first TT also!!!








Kimberly


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

madmaccm & lilmismajik,

Looks like Saturday is gonna be a great day! I hope all goes well with your new 31s. You're gonna love that trailer!























Have a great weekend.

Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome lilmismajik & madmaccm to the Outback Family
And congrats to both on the 31 RQS and enjoy

Don action


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

madmaccm & lilmismajik,

Welcome and congrads on the new Outbacks.....let the modding begin!!!!

Hope everything went well with the deliveries.

Gary


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Sorry lilmismajik,

Did'nt get your reply until after our PDI and pickup of the Outback.

Thanks everyone, for the nice welcome.

My wife, a close friend and I did the deed of the PDI and pickup this afternoon.

The PDI went pretty well. Only a few little issues with decals, a small scrape in the bunk bank wall and a backordered cover. Dealer was wonderful. From the salesman to the janitor. Can't say enough about the customer service. All issues will be taken care of at our house but may be the springtime when the weather gets warm again in NH.

lilmismajik, as to your question, our setup is as follows and I'll update with photos once the weather cooperates.

TV - 2005 Nissan Titan LE Crewcab Offroad,4x4 with big tow pkg.
Hitch - Reese High performance straightline with Dual cam sway control.
Brake control - Prodigy
TT - 2006 Keystone Outback 31RQS Desert Rose

Had some worries about the length but I have to say the Titan did very well in pretty bad down pours. Felt no sway at 55-60 in rain. Braking very good also.
Thought I'd have some sag in the rear but the Reese DC WD hitch was unbelievable. My friend said the setup was a perfect match. I'll add pics asap.

Thanks 
Madmaccm


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

Congrats to both on the 31 RQS and welcome.

We found this site after we purchased our OB. It has been a treasure chest of helpful info.

Again, welcome and enjoy.

Mike


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Welcome to the Outback Family, lilmismajik and madmaccm!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrat on the new Outback!!

Nice more going from renting..straight into an Outback. Most of us came up from the tent..then tent trailer ranks.


----------



## lilmismajik (Sep 29, 2005)

Madmaccm, no reason to be sorry....I appreciate your reply.

Unfortuneately I did not have a very good experience with PDI and our dealership. It was bad the whole time from start to finish. The only reason I did not walk out and go elsewhere was due to the wait for another one. We waited approx 10 weeks for this one and I was concerned we could have problems due to FEMA.

We too had horrible weather, wind/rain. When we began the PDI the gentleman was kinda standing there like he did not know what to do. Then stated he was not familiar with the this trailer. I basically had to ask everything and ask him to turn everything on. As far as minor problem with the wall covering, he told us to just push it back on "about once a week." I noticed what I considered to be an issue with the caulk in the window. He stated "it looks like someone painted over it with white out and it is peeling off." At this point I was so frustrated we basically just took the TT and left.

When we went to see the sales person, he could not find our paperwork. He eventually did and just handed it to us with no explanation of anything inside the folder. He then gave me only one set of keys which I thought there should be 2. He wrote it on the PDI paper and said he would "have new ones made and he would pay for them if they could not find them." I again explained to him I was a little nervous about the trailer being too heavy. His reply was " I would never sell you anything you could not tow...I work through referral." What kind of response is that?

When I got home and began looking through the folder it appeared something may be missing. There was file dividers with printed tabs but nothing inside.

Can you tell me what came with yours? Something just does not seem right to me.

We had such a bad feeling leaving the dealership. No one asked us if we had any questions,etc much less checked to see if everything was safe (hook up). Maybe my expectations are too high!

When we left the dealer....you would have thought we purchased a gold fish for .35 !!!! They just did not seem to care.

The ride home was OK. We need to do some adjusting to hitch equipment. It felt as though the truck was like porpoising.

What cover are you referring to that was backordered??

I'm glad you had a good experience!!!!!
Kimberly action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear that your experience did not go as well as you were hoping.
Its a shame that you had that felling (they don't care).
No dealer should be like that.
Well the better side of it is you have it now









Don


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

lilmismajik said:


> When I got home and began looking through the folder it appeared something may be missing. There was file dividers with printed tabs but nothing inside.
> 
> [snapback]58077[/snapback]​


We just picked up our 21RS and in a clear folder there were 2 dividers with tabs an owners manual, a piece of paper about condensation and I believe several manuals for subsystems. There were also manuals for the trailer subsystems etc in the trailer. We moved everything into the clear file folder. Plenty of reading to do.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I also had 2 dividers with nothing in between. Have a basic Keystone instruction manual and all ( I believe) the paperwork from options, fridge, heater, ac, stove, carbon monoxide, etc.

John


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Welcome, madmaccm! Welcome, lilmismajik! So very happy to have y'all join us in our Outbacker family forum. I'm so sorry about your PDI, lilmismajik, but please don't let this negative experience taint the beginning of a truly awesome and lasting positive experience in your lives. I think it's good to post the negatives as well as the positives and, I for one informed both dealerships I negotiated with that I was a member of this forum and that I think it would be beneficial for a representative of dealerships to monitor postings often. I think we'd have less experiences like yours, lilmismajik, and more like madmaccm's if they did. Post often and enjoy your new Outbacks!


----------



## lilmismajik (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your encouragement and warm welcome!!! I had a friend over today who has a cougar, he informed me that alot was left out such as sewer hoses and connectors. He also said not to add water until we have some type of pressure regulator or we could blow out our hoses. Does this info sound correct? I am not sure if all brands are sold equiped the same.

Also, our black cloud just won't let up!! Went to park the trailer at its new home only to find the truck radiator is leaking and was all night.









Anyway....does anyone have a list or recommendations of things we absoulutely need before our fist trip. We would like to go at least once locally before winterization.
Thanks,
Kimberly


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Pressure reg is normal. You can find at a Wal Mart. They keep the pressure at 40 lbs.

John

How complete of a list are you looking for? Have you owned any type of camper?


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Welcome and congrats to you both.

The 31RQS rocks. We had 10 people inside ours for a few meals this weekend (as it was quite chilly outside) and there was still no bumping elbows. My sister was amazed at the stuff I pulled out of her, and I still haven't used all the storage space.









As others have mentioned - There should have been a big grey "manual" from keystone that goes over basics of all the systems. Then there was the manuals from the individual component manufacturers.

Sorry about the bad dealership experience. I feel your pain as I recently had a bad service experience. My conclusion is the best thing is to get the best deal you can and then find a service dealership as a separate thing. Ask your friend with the Cougar about his dealer - Cougars and Outbacks are cousins (made by Keystone) and they should be able and willing to service yours as well.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action action action *WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS, MADMACCM!* action action action

Welcome to the family!

And congratulations on the new Outback. That is a great design you picked!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## lilmismajik (Sep 29, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Pressure reg is normal. You can find at a Wal Mart. They keep the pressure at 40 lbs.
> 
> John
> 
> ...


Just to have the basics to go out for a weekend...I guess experience will dictate any other needs. This is our first camper, so needless to say we are inexperienced. Any input would be helpful. Thanks John
Kimberly


----------

